# looking to adopt a german shepherd puppy



## barichrisracioppi (Sep 11, 2014)

my fiancee and my self are looking to adopt a german shepard puppy. were a loving couple. who would give a great home. i had german shepards all my life. we are excited to start our lil family. hope to hear from you guys soon


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Do you have a certain rescue you're looking into? If you are looking for a group to adopt a puppy from, giving your general location can get you some good suggestions for rescues in your area that may have German Shepherd puppies.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

some use the words adopt when purchasing the pup. wonder if that is the case here. wouldn't think there are too many pups out there in rescue groups.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

huntergreen said:


> some use the words adopt when purchasing the pup. wonder if that is the case here. wouldn't think there are too many pups out there in rescue groups.


You'd be surprised! The local GSD rescue has a litter or two (sometimes purebred sometimes not) a year, it seems. Local animal control adopted out a 4 mo old purebred female pup today that was an owner surrender.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

wouldn't think there was that many. 4 month old? wonder why it was turned in.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

huntergreen said:


> wouldn't think there was that many. 4 month old? wonder why it was turned in.


Yep. She was adorable. Played with her this morning and I'll get to see her Monday before she goes home, too.  

Who knows why people dump puppies. They do it all the time.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax was dumped at 12 weeks because the "landlord wouldnt' let them have a dog". I suspect it was because she was a shark with a UTI.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

We had a beautiful four month old purebred pup dumped at our city shelter a few months ago. A friend of mine in animal control snapped her up for her husband and the pup is now doing wonderfully in training for patrol work.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Good luck in living up to the standards of the rescue groups.....


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

wolfy dog said:


> Good luck in living up to the standards of the rescue groups.....


There are plenty of reasonable rescue groups. Not a necessary comment.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I would suspect the standards of a rescue group ate stringent for a reason.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

trcy said:


> I would suspect the standards of a rescue group ate stringent for a reason.


:thumbup:
i would guess the same
they want permanent homes for their dogs instead of people ditching when things go "not according to plan" i'm sure


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> Good luck in living up to the standards of the rescue groups.....


he's right though. while i understand rescue groups high standards i don't think the OP should assume he's going to find and get a rescued puppy. if he's looking for a purebred young pup 8-12 weeks or so i doubt he'll find one. better chance for an under 6 month old. their not married and if they are renters there's even less a chance of getting approved. married homeowners with prior GSD experience get top pics. not saying they don't have a chance but i hope they know there's no guarantees and shouldn't get their hopes up. it breaks my heart to see threads like "found a dog we fell in love with, submitted the paperwork and were rejected or got no response". we all have seen them.

OP, good luck and i really hope you get what you're looking for. just keep an open mind you may not get one, not get exactly what you want or may have to purchase.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

if you're not married yet just lie and say you are. it will keep your application closer to the top of the pile.

i was denied a kitten from the pound 'cause we were un-married.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

great 
the forcast is, another rescue bashing thread


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i'm not bashing any rescue. i'm just saying nobody should get their hopes up and keep an open mind to changing plans when dealing with a rescue. it's good avdice to avoid possible disappointment.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

scarfish said:


> if you're not married yet just lie and say you are. it will keep your application closer to the top of the pile.
> 
> i was denied a kitten from the pound 'cause we were un-married.


I do not know why that is, marriage does not seal the deal on togetherness. Heck divorce is rampant!


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

i think the key is patience and just like when going to a breeder 
don't make up your mind one day you want a pup and expect that by the end of the day you will be bringing home a brand spanking new puppy

if you have patience you can find what you are seeking whichever it is


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> I do not know why that is, marriage does not seal the deal on togetherness. Heck divorce is rampant!


I don't know why one person can't raise a dog and why it's a two people job to begin with. 
I had no idea people are denied for being not married


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> I do not know why that is, marriage does not seal the deal on togetherness. Heck divorce is rampant!


i'm guessing it shows them you have a better chance of being responsible and can be committed to something.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

xxxxx


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

scarfish said:


> i'm guessing it shows them you have a better chance of being responsible and can be committed to something.


Yeah I lost a job to that once everything went great until he asked if I was married to my live in bf.


----------

